# Kahlua Bottle



## tmk2290 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a Kahlua bottle that is 11" tall and has Heritage Edition and 10 ^ 99 on the bottom. The contents held was 980 ml. Any help on if it has any value would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 2, 2009)

only if it has contents in it.


----------

